# Kayak to Mcree



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Peddled to Mcree yesterday evening. Didn't catch anything on the troll over but got a nice red off the beach. The trip back was rough with the hard outgoing tide.


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice catch!! What's up with the boat? Lol


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure. It was sitting there swamped with the key in the ignition and everything. Free motor!


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that's crazy you posted that pic. That is my uncles boat. He had motor trouble and drifted into the jettis and knocked a hole in the hull yesterday. I gotta go help get it one afternoon but wanted a pic to know what to bring but he lost his phone in the accident but now i have a pic lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ace you should call the coast guard and inform them that you are going to salvage the boat. Anyone can salvage an abandon boat and get a fee from the owner for the salvage if they want it back. And the owner is responsible for any pollution or damage from the wreck. Those were the laws years ago I dont know if they are current in todays time.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks sealark, I will inform my uncle with the information and let him decide what he wants to do. I think he already informed the coast guard and is checking with a salvage company on getting it out


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

The law is that you have to get permission from the CG to salvage. They search for owner.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is correct navking, My uncle spoke to the coastguard today and was told if anyone besides the owner touches it they will go to jail.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Where do you launch from?


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Im not sure where he launched from. Taking a small boat to the pass is a bad idea and he learned the hard way


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went out today and the boat isat the south jettys and to be honest it is tore up. I doubt you could float it. But I didnt look at it very close. The engine is still on it. That boat would float with 4 or 5 tubes tied onto it with the engine removed.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you very much sealark, i will pass that information to my dad. My dad is taking his boat out there tomorrow and they are going to try to figure out how to salvage what they can and attempt to get the boat out of there.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I launch from Pickens by the jetty


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well somebody decided to help themselves to the boat and took everything. My dad showed up to get it today and there was nothing left but the hull


----------



## TonyDaLocal (May 11, 2015)

Are you serious? That fast? Shouldn't be surprised now a days what people will do. You file a report with the Coast Guard?


----------

